# best way to learn golf??



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey. I am 36 and am just learning the game of golf. Golfed once in 06 and was turned off by a antsy superintendent(or whatever you call the guy driving around in the golf cart managing the golf course). Started golfing again in late aug. of 07. Got in about 10 or so games. Started around 125 for 9, now I golf about 60ish for 9. Best so far is a 52 for 9. Getting a new set of clubs soon and am ready for the season to start(I'm in MI). My question is, what is the best way to learn, besides practice. I am considering signing up for a golf class at the local comm. college, or would single lessons from a pro be better, or what? Are there specific golf schools? Just looking for some opinions. Thanks, and have a nice day.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*The best way to learn golf*



abraham said:


> Hey. I am 36 and am just learning the game of golf. Golfed once in 06 and was turned off by a antsy superintendent(or whatever you call the guy driving around in the golf cart managing the golf course). Started golfing again in late aug. of 07. Got in about 10 or so games. Started around 125 for 9, now I golf about 60ish for 9. Best so far is a 52 for 9. Getting a new set of clubs soon and am ready for the season to start(I'm in MI). My question is, what is the best way to learn, besides practice. I am considering signing up for a golf class at the local comm. college, or would single lessons from a pro be better, or what? Are there specific golf schools? Just looking for some opinions. Thanks, and have a nice day.


Abraham: I have my opinion as do others. I think going to a pro is the best way to start. your local pro can get you swinging according to your physical ability. Others on this forum have good advise too. welcome to the forum and I hope we can all help each other, as they have me, have a few laughs and lively debates. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think that there's anything as effective as getting one on one lessons with a pro. But, that can be costly. Watching the Golf Channel when they've got instructional film on can also be effective, and once you've got a good idea of what you need to do, you could purchase a swing train aid (like the Medicus, for example) and use that. Also, actually playing golf on the course is very different and much more difficult than just playing on the range. So it's good to get that experience in. Good luck!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

swing swing swing just keep on practising not just on the range but also on the coures. And get lessons from a pro. always remember that this is a game that you play against yourself so try not to get frustated. Goodluck


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

You can't beat a lesson from a pro. Also, you might want to play a par 3 course to get you going.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

One on one lessons are the best, and if you have access to multiple pros, try to find one who you can communicate with well. Believe me, it will make a big difference if the two of you can connect on what he is trying to impart to you.

Practice is good, but remember that if you practice a bad swing, you'll only be ingraining that bad swing. What I mean to say is, practice can be good for you, or it can help you develop bad habits unless you are careful on how you practice. There's no avoiding it, just be sure your practice isn't just banging ball after ball... Plan each shot, develop a preshot routine, and follow it.... Good Luck!


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

Look into a membership at a range. Get some instruction to make sure your grip and swing path is good then practice, practice, practice. They say it takes 30 days to form a habit, good or bad, so starting with instruction is very important. I personally believe you should grove out your swing with your mid irons, 5-6-7 not woods. People (myself included) tend to overswing their driver looking for the big bomb and with multiple repetition this is just going to start bad habits. 

Mostly just have fun and it will come.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

ess32 said:


> Look into a membership at a range. Get some instruction to make sure your grip and swing path is good then practice, practice, practice. They say it takes 30 days to form a habit, good or bad, so starting with instruction is very important. I personally believe you should grove out your swing with your mid irons, 5-6-7 not woods. People (myself included) tend to overswing their driver looking for the big bomb and with multiple repetition this is just going to start bad habits.
> 
> Mostly just have fun and it will come.


:thumbsup: Excellent advice! I totally agree!


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Pro's are the way to go for sure. I personally just practicing at the range and our field behind the house (mowed short like a fairway). The trouble with self taught is if you start swinging wrong you will keep doing it over and over until you figure out what your doing wrong. A trainer will shut you down after the 2nd swing to correct your mistake.


----------

